# How to Mk4 Swap Needles Into MK3



## X02gtiX (Apr 14, 2007)

i want to purchase needles, just cant find thread for the needle swap help would be gretaly appriciated thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## X02gtiX (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: How to Mk4 Swap Needles Into MK3 (X02gtiX)*

damn is there even a DIY thread for this?


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: How to Mk4 Swap Needles Into MK3 (X02gtiX)*

go to the search feature and type in what you need, MK4 needles into MK3 cluster archive in the MKIII forum not on the interior forum
its been done and theres a helpful diy maybe in the FAQ on the MK3 forum


----------



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: How to Mk4 Swap Needles Into MK3 (ricardo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueDevilCabby* »_I was bored tonight so I figured I'd do this to my winter car. Took about 4 hours. I'll make a detailed DIY in the next few days, I'm too tired to do it now. Enjoy








Tools I used:
- 2 flat blade screw drivers to pry needles off
- T6, T8H, T10 torx bits
- Soldering iron
- Hot glue gun
- Drill bits from 1/8" to 13/32" ( a drill index is a good thing to have)
- Drill
- Solder
- Wire
- LED's (resistors optional)
Step 1, take the cluster out. The way to do this will vary if you have a early dash or a later one....








There is about 8 T10 torx screws holding the white part on, take those out...








and your left with this...








Use 2 flat blade screw drivers to pry the needles off, I put tape down to protect the surface of the gauge...








Needles off
























There are 8 T8H torx screws on the back holding the gauge faces on and 4 T6 screws 
















take those off and it will separate the 2 pieces...








Then use a razor blade to cut the plastic in the corners to remove the faces...








Faces removed...








The original hole is 19/64" and I kept increasing the size of the bit till it was 13/32" to allow for the 3 LED's to fit
















Tools of the trade, the red is a old wood burning iron and the other is my solderinger iron.








I used the wood burner to put some grooves in to put the LED's in...








After I put the LED's in, I went back over it again to smooth them out and hold them in place...








All wired up. Put some hot glue to hold the wires and such down...








Both sides wired...








Testing before assembly (would hate to get it all together and find out they dont work!







)








With a needle...








Faces back on, put some hot glue on the edges to secure them...








I used a 1/8" drill bit to put the LED in for the temp and gas gauges...position it just barely above the hole already there...








Back side of the LED...








I kinda skipped ahead, there really wasnt anything else to do after that other than put it back together...I think it turned out better than my first attempt and took a lot less time

































_Modified by BlueDevilCabby at 9:36 AM 9-27-2007_

Merry Christmas did the search for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Where do you draw power from once installed? Pic of backside where wires connect?


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

this is interesting. :sly:


----------

